# NANJING | China Resources MixC | 188m | 617ft | 43 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Jiangbei New Area

Heights include
188.2m | 43 fl
100m | 20 fl x 2
89.3m | 21 fl
76.1m | 18 fl x 2
55.5m | 13 fl x 3



NO.2014G39-A、B地块项目设计方案批前公示





















by 谢谢谢, posted on Gaoloumi by nevins


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

By 大南京生活圈 on ixigua


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

21/07/22 by w124943292


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

13/09/22 by y1028


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

22/10/22 by albertnee


----------

